# Need Help with Move to London



## Wander_Artist

Hi All,

I am from Mumbai working in a market research MNC has got an offer from London Office where they are offering an annual salary of £40,000 (as per local pay band) and relocation bonus of £3000 as part of first month's salary. I have total experience of 9 years and will be joining at a managerial position. 

Can someone help understand, if the pay package is good for the amount of experience to plan the move for a comfortable life in London. Also should separate housing allowance and travel home allowance should be a part of the expat package be requested for while considering the offer.


----------

